# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Help Please

## kmandelbaum

I want to create a map for an upcoming road trip that shows lodging, food and gas along the way.  How the heck do I do that?

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> I want to create a map for an upcoming road trip that shows lodging, food and gas along the way. How the heck do I do that?


Thanks for writing and for trying the maps.  A map that lists "ordinary" lodging, dining and fuel stations is not what RTA actually delivers with our Custom Mapping services.  In the next few months we will be adding different overlays that would allow members to search for the kind of motel, gas station and restaurant they like to frequent, but our approach with RTA's database of road trip attractions is to identify those unusual and nearly unique attractions found either in a radius from a particular city/town or along a route.  

On either the Map Wizard or Map Center pages you can create an automatic route and then search for attractions along that route -- which does include lodging and dining but no fuel stations at this point.

If already know where some of these places are, you can create Custom Places and add them to your map.

Do you want to build some Custom Places?

Mark

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

Nearly every interstate exit will have all three of those things - and in the rare case where those services aren't available there will be signs indicating such. Basically, you're almost never be more than 30 miles or so from plenty of such options, so even a short roadtrip over a couple hundred miles would include thousands of points.

Now the RTA Map Center does allow you to create maps including suggestions for potential places to stop, including some unique hotels, restaurants, and gas stations, but if you are just looking for general places to sleep, eat, and refuel, you'll find them in every city or town of any size.

----------

